# Ample Sound releases Ample Guitar TC (AGTC)



## Jason Morin (Jun 5, 2016)

Hello

Ample Sound presents its newest release: *Ample Guitar Telecaster (AGTC)*
This new Virtual Instrument is a detailed emulation of a beautiful
Fender Telecaster (John English Masterbuilt Telecaster) and is available
at http://www.amplesound.net for *99$ until July 6th*

http://www.amplesound.net/en/purchase.asp













A lot of hard work went into this VI to recreate the subtle distinction
of this classic instrument.

And for those who are wondering, all of our virtual instruments are using
our very own Ample Sound Engine (not NI Kontakt)


*Here are some specs:*

-Size: 3.78 GB, 24bit 44.1khz
-AU, VST, AAX or RTAS host application and professional sound card recommended.
Stand-alone version included.
-Sustain, Hammer On & Pull Off, Legato Slide, Slide in & out, Palm Mute, Popping,
Natural Harmonic, Slide Guitar 10 articulations, Legato at random length & pitch & poly
-CPC(Customized Parameters Control) - any button knob etc can be controlled by MIDI CC or Automation.
-Doubling Guitar


*More info at:* http://www.amplesound.net/en/pro-pd.asp?id=20










Best Regards!!!


----------



## kurtvanzo (Jun 6, 2016)

Nice job AS! You have some of the cleanest recorded guitars on the market. Can you give some details about how this was recorded? Boxes, Preamps, converters- a very clean, even sound. Perhaps a guitar picking robot? Would be great to see even more rare guitars given the AS treatment in the future.


----------



## Pixelee (Jun 8, 2016)

I really hope Amplesound do a very low tuning guitar like a low F or E. It would be a dream


----------



## Jason Morin (Jun 9, 2016)

Thank you for the good words!

Regarding Ample Sound recording sessions.......well I can't say much  . An online interview regarding that subject should be on the way soon. When it will be done i'll post the link here. Let me just say that high quality gear is always part of the equation.

New instrument*s* are also being recorded as i am writting. The next one is huge . 

As for the Low tuning guitar, i do believe its a good idea too (7,8 strings) I will let our boss Kane know about it.

Thank you for your support.


----------



## Jason Morin (Jun 29, 2016)

Introductory price (99$) for Ample Guitar Telecaster is ending very soon...


----------



## jonnybutter (Jul 1, 2016)

Just downloaded this, and may I say, it is really good. I also have the Ample Taylor acoustic, which is also excellent, so I figured this would be good, and it really is.


----------



## Jason Morin (Jul 5, 2016)

Thank you Johnny


----------

